

The Pirate Bay Spectrial Day 4 (up to the lunch break) - rms
http://www.xthree.net/?p=32

======
jacquesm
The two most interesting tidbits from that page are that apparently the
prosecution again messed up on technicalities (accusing the pirate bay of
'owning' a certain IP when they in fact did not), and that one of the
plaintiffs lawyers is also associated with scientology. Somehow it does not
surprise me at all that a lawyer that would let herself be hired by
scientology would be willing to work for the mpaa.

~~~
astine
Scientology is very sensitive about it's IP rights; It's one of the way which
it controls bad press. In fact, they are one of the most litigious
organizations on the planet with regard copyright laws. So, it seems logical
that the MPAA would hire one of it's lawyers.

